# MY BULK DIET TO GET RID OF BEER BELLY



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all.

After taking your advice im going to be eating more meals a day.

This is what ive came up with so far:

8am - 2 wheetabix, glass of semi skimmed milk

10.30 am - 1 chicken breast, 1 apple

1pm- 1 Ham/Beef salad sandwich on wholemeal bread

3.00pm- 1 Chicken sandwich on wholemeal bread

5.30pm - Steak and homemade potato wedges (using fry lite spray)

8.00pm - TRAIN (mainly weights 5 sets of 20 on dumbells, tricept push downs, shoulder press etc...500cals on cardio after)

10pm - 1 fat free yogurt

(i will also be consuming water throughout the day)

I hope this works...as ive lost 1 and a half stone now and i want my podge around my gut to go completely away.

Do you think there will be a visible difference by the summer? Im not expecting miracles, just would like to see a bit of a difference in my body!

(i will be posting pics later)


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,diet is poor and training has no structure.

You will make better progress using a tried and trusted routine such as upper/lower split or push pull legs keeping the reps between 8-12.

Diet wise lacking in protein(especially brekky and post workout/before bed) also veg and fats need adding


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

but i thought fats were bad??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all fats are not bad mate, you should look into healthy fats such as fish oils, nuts and eggs, their used as an energy source if carbs are low, if i was you get yourself some efa's(essential fatty acids)and take one capsule 3 times a day, even better get udo's oil or fish oil caps. i think these healthy fats can also breakup fat storages in the body, im not 100% possitive but im sure i read that somewhere


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

depends what ur end goal is besides ur beer gut loss!


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

gym rat said:


> all fats are not bad mate, you should look into healthy fats such as fish oils, nuts and eggs, their used as an energy source if carbs are low, if i was you get yourself some efa's(essential fatty acids)and take one capsule 3 times a day, even better get udo's oil or fish oil caps. i think these healthy fats can also breakup fat storages in the body, im not 100% possitive but im sure i read that somewhere


GR's right, you should eat fats when dieting but you need to make sure you eat good fats which are not saturated fats or trans fats.

Some studies have suggested that fish oils (omega 3's), can help you lose weight. They're also bloody good for your body in other ways.

Starving your body of fat during dieting can only be a bad thing though, because by not giving your body fats, it tells your body in a roundabout way that it should be storing them, not using them as an energy source.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Artemis said:


> depends what ur end goal is besides ur beer gut loss!


Well to be honest i want the gut gone...completely, i just want a flat stomach, but its not v good that it just doesnt seem to go away!!

If i can have it gone, i would like to get bigger arm muscles and better upper body strength.

I can do push ups no prob.

But i cant do pullups. I can do about 3 max!

Also i dotn have scales that measure body fat so im not sure what my body fat percentage is?

Ill post up pics later of my gut - its not mega big or anything...but a buldge is noticable!

I appreciate all the advice given to me so far.....id be lost without you guys.

Should i stop eating low fat mayonaise too? Im also a sucker for nando sauce...although dont have it everyday? Should i just cut that right out of my diet?

Thus the only fats i should have in my diet are those tablets right? They would make things alot easier i guess...and if you reccomend them then they must be good!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

dont cut anything which you suggested mate, nandos is fine and so is low fat mayonaise(in moderation), if you cleaned up the diet and added in more cardio there is no reason why you couldnt lose the belly and gain extra muscle, il try dig you out a sample diet mate, the key in this game is to eat every two to three hours or so to keep metabolism high therefore keeping the body in a fat burning zone


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Some advice for you mate is to get your head burried in anything and everything to do with diet. Read up on diets, wether they are body building, Low GI diets, atkins, anything really, Dont just read about what these diets say to eat, read about WHY these foods should be eaten in what quantities and when and how they effect the body. Please dont take this as an insult as most people have very little idea on what a good diet is and even if they do know they dont know why its a good diet.

Once you have a better idea on how the body works, how it copes with different foods, what it needs to survive, how it adapts to excess food and lack of food. Then youll know exactly what to eat and when you should be eating it. :bounce:

A good idea to get you going however would be small meals often but more whole foods, oats, brown rice and pasta. Lots of vege. Oily fish and nuts. And lots and lots of protein!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

the diet u mentioned is good for fate loss. yer u need vedge to be honest, but the amount of protien these guys normally eat is to make sure u loose as little muscle as possible during a diet. if ur not much of a muscle builder and really just wana loose the gut then cutting out **** carbs, fats and dairy (exept skimmed milk) and ull loose it. Good carbs like brown rice, rye bread, fruit and Bran are exellent though..eat 6 time per day, dont eat after 8pm, keeps the portions small and get as much acrdio in as u can...if u wana grow muscle or maintain muscle during this process then yer some kinda Whey protien, eggs and Tuna, chicken, some meat fats as well as Glutamine can really help u not loose size as well.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

gym rat said:


> dont cut anything which you suggested mate, nandos is fine and so is low fat mayonaise(in moderation), if you cleaned up the diet and added in more cardio there is no reason why you couldnt lose the belly and gain extra muscle, il try dig you out a sample diet mate, the key in this game is to eat every two to three hours or so to keep metabolism high therefore keeping the body in a fat burning zone


Thankyou very much i appreciate you doing that alot!

As for the other comments, i know im a newbie, dont have a clue about bodybuilding, and im just looking for help at the mo, maybe i should research into foods, but i mainly come up with portein such as any kind of animal meat and eggs...i was just concerned as i dont want to put on more wight around my gut area, and i want to be doing things properly so i know im definately giving it my best shot.

If anyone has had a beer belly before you'll know how frustrating it is to get rid of it! ive been going to gym since Jan and at 1000calories 2/3tiems a week everyweek and it still not being gone its q disheartening! But im going to perservere and i WILL get the results i want. Even if it kills me!!


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

You need fats. They play a vital role. I can eat 70-90g of fat per day. The important thing is where you get this fat from.

Avoid Hydrogenated fats (trans fats) found in cakes, sweets, pastries, biscuits, etc

Aim for fats found in: Nuts, Flaxseed oil, Fish oils (salmon, mackrel etc).

Also, be careful with low fat foods, you'll often find that they are loaded with sugar. A low fat yoghurt being a fine example.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey mate i was in the same boat as you, although i was only 18 and had a gut which made me look pregnant.lol, they used to call me davey five belly's at school. it does take a while for the fat to go... its a slow process but worth it nonetheless in the end,

as far as diet goes id go for something similar to what i used back then(about 5years ago)

meal 1 80g oats with milk and a chopped banana and wash it down with a protein shake

meal 2, 150g of chicken with sweetpotato, or tuna with wholemeal bread

meal 3, baked spud with either tuna, chicken or lean steak

meal 4, protein shake and banana with handfull of mixed nuts

meal 5, 60g pasta with 200g of minced beef and half a tin of cherry tomatoes, garlic and onion(healthy spag bol)

meal 6, 150g cottage cheese and protein shake

this diet should drop some fat while maintaining muscle, you could also experiment aswell by having a look in the weight loss recipes, another option is to do a search on carb cycling, alot of guys on here recommend it, all the best


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

gym rat said:


> hey mate i was in the same boat as you, although i was only 18 and had a gut which made me look pregnant.lol, they used to call me davey five belly's at school. it does take a while for the fat to go... its a slow process but worth it nonetheless in the end,
> 
> as far as diet goes id go for something similar to what i used back then(about 5years ago)
> 
> ...


brilliant, thanks alot!

What kind of excercise did you do then? Did you trim down completely and then bulk? or did u just bulk? also how long did it take?

Any kind of advice would be great!!

Whats carb cycling?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i just did a body part a day with weights and cardio straight after, a simple week would look like this

day1 chest and triceps,

day 2, legs

day 3, shoulders and traps

day 4 back and biceps,

yeah mate i trimmed down completely and built myself back up again, i dieted from just over 15stone down to twelve and now im back up to just under 16stone, took about a year to lose all the weight and get a reasonable body


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

carb cycling is varying your carb intake daily on a weekly basis, have a look in the loosing weight section, loads of info on it with mock diets etc


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

here are some pics of me:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

to be honest mate, you've got a good base for building some muscle, forget about the fat loss and look into doing a clean bulk, imo your not a fat person, with the clean bulk and a few cardio sessions a week, ul put on abit of size and tighten up around your abdominal area


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

i used to be alot fatter...and as you can see ive got stretch marks around my waist. But there is still podge there


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

the podge will go as the rest of your body gets bigger dude, how much weight did you loose, your on the right track anyway mate


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

gym rat said:


> the podge will go as the rest of your body gets bigger dude, how much weight did you loose, your on the right track anyway mate


yeah i weighed 14 stone 6 now i weigh 12 stone 8...but i weighed today and im 13stone so we'll go with that!

Im going to the gyym at 8, gonna do 500cals of cardio, but only after i do some weights....lets hope not many people will have the same idea! lol


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Thats not a beer belly man *pokes own stomach*. Take a look in my journal at my pics  even then Id dont think I'm "that" bad. Pfft. 

As said, you have a great base to start from, dont worry about fat loss.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Just got back from the gym...

Did 200 torso pivots (100 each side- try and get the buldge down)

50 sit ups

tried to do leg raises with a medicine ball between my feet but just couldnt do it!

100 dumbell curls sat down (free weights) on 14kg (not that much i know, but i normally lift 16kg and ive only just started lifting again)

did 500cals on crosstrainer

did 5 min walk, 5 min sprint, n then 5 min walk again on treadmil

did 100 tricept pushes on 65kg

did 30sit ups on 50kg

any good?


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Being honest thats a pretty awful routine mate!

You really need to look into getting a proper training routine mate. 100 dumbell curls is going to do pretty much nothing except swell up your bicep for a few days. Its not going to promote muscle growth and its not going to burn much fat.

Also doing ab workouts doesnt make you lose fat from your stomach, its myth from infomertials for things like the ab master 5000. You only lose fat all over your body, you cant spot reduce.

If you want to lose fat then you want to burn calories, if you want to gain muscle you want to work the whole body, not just one arm muscle.

Squats and deadlifts will have you sweating buckets in seconds and use the body as a whole so you will get maximum growth.

Have a read about the Getting Started section and after you have had a good read through previous posts on starting routines, then ask any questions you have regarding where you should be headed.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

woodinator said:


> Just got back from the gym...
> 
> Did 200 torso pivots (100 each side- try and get the buldge down)
> 
> ...


You need a new routine.

Why are you bulking to try and get your belly down?

Try this:

Do a normal, common training routine. Theres a sample one in my siggy.

Do core work after each workout.

Practice a stomach vacuum every day.

Make sure your posture is correct.

Do some inversion therapy to reset the position your stomach is held in.

Do gentle cardio each day

From your photos your just holding some stomach fat.

I'd have a guess based on your photos, that you skip breakfast/meals, consume alot of carbs and like a drink...


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

TH&S said:


> You need a new routine.
> 
> Why are you bulking to try and get your belly down?
> 
> ...


No i dont skip meals... (only on sometimes on weekends i dont have breakfast) ive stopped eating carbs....i have potato wedges/ jacket potato now and then, and youre right i do like to drink, however, ive given up the cider/beer and now i drink vodka...as its not as bad for you (contains less calories...or so ive been told anyway)


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

by the way...does anyone have any diagrams of what deadlifts etc are?

As i dont have a clue what they are...as for squats, do you mean squat thrusts?

Im really lost here


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

dont worry about the above question...im such a retard.

Google picture search...DUH!! Self ownage there.

Still need to get to grips of what to eat and then ill be good to go i think!

So you guys are saying 5 reps of 5 right?

Should i start small and go higher??

Also, what are your thoughts on creatine? should i get creatine or whey protein shake? which one is better for bulking?

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

creatine and whey are different things, the search button would help as theres many past posts about both

i have both

as for rep rage, its going to vary per person

i got 10 reps of just over comfort weight then up the weight and less the rep 3 times

so its like 10, 8, 6, Fail, upping the weight each one

Train hard and heavy, best advice on here and its so simple, too many people train in their comfort zone


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi John,

Try something along these lines:

Monday:

Flat bench press

Incline dumb bell press

Military press

Shrugs

Core work

Wednesday:

Squats

Good mornings

Maybe farmers walks, lunges etc

Core work

Friday:

Pull ups / chins

Dead lifts

Barbell rows

As for diet, think along these lines:

Meal 1: Oats + protein shake, banana

Meal 2: Tuna + baked potato

Meal 3: Small steak, green veg, sweet potato

Meal 4: Chicken breast in wholemeal pitta, banana

Meal 5: Salmon with green veg, sweet potato

Meal 6: Cottage cheese

Don't bother with creatine for the time being. You can use protein shakes, but try to stick to whole foods if possible.

Hope that helps.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> creatine and whey are different things, the search button would help as theres many past posts about both
> 
> i have both
> 
> ...


OK. Thanks for the advice i will look into that! does fail mean until you cant lift anymore?

ill be looking to start on heavy weights then..ill be doing the squats and dea dlifts in my garage i think as the wieghts in my gym are machine operated and i can never get on them!


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

13stonetarget said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Try something along these lines:
> 
> ...


brilliant thats fab...ill be following a diet like that then.

I dont what some of those things are youve mentioned like "farmers walk" and "good mornings" so ill have to try and do some research into them!

I appreciate you taking the time to write me a diet plan.

It means alot!

Kudos for you! lol


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

OK.

Just got back from Gym (take 2!)

Did:

5 reps of 10 tricept "push downs" on 65kg

5 reps of 10 "pull downs" on 55kg

5 reps of 10 on shoulders on 45kg (im crap with my shoulders for some reason)

5 reps of 10 "torso pivots" on 65kg - left and right side

10 reps of 10 dumbell curls on 14kg

5 reps of 3 on weighed sit ups (65kg)

As for cardio:

100 cals on bike

400 cals on cross trainer

So i didnt do as many reps as you guys sugested.

Is this ok?


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

do the research now and then go to the gym. You're not taking the work out advice on board?

5 reps of 10 tricept "push downs" on 65kg

5 reps of 10 "pull downs" on 55kg

5 reps of 10 on shoulders on 45kg (im crap with my shoulders for some reason)

5 reps of 10 "torso pivots" on 65kg - left and right side

10 reps of 10 dumbell curls on 14kg

5 reps of 3 on weighed sit ups (65kg)

did anyone advise you to do that?

If you have heavy weights in the garage why are you going to that gym?

apologies if i missed this info somewhere in the post


----------

